# Antrim Lake Report??



## bjpatrick (Jun 18, 2010)

Just rode down the Olentangy Trail to Antrim Lake and haven't fished there in years. Didn't know the Olentangy Trail accessed Antrim Lake until today. Anyway, I use to catch a lot of catfish out there at night and was wondering how fishing other species is like. A gentleman today said it was hard to catch anything out of that lake other than catfish. I've also read reports that trout and saugeye is also prevalent along with large mouth. Has anyone done any good fishing at Antrim Lake recently?


----------



## youngAngler11 (Jun 21, 2010)

Ive gone a few times early in the morning (around 7ish) and have had a little luck catching largmouths. Great topwater strikes every time Ive gone. Its a shame that Antrim is severely overfished now, could become a great fishery if it had some time to develop.


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

It _was_ fantastic until they put the pipe in at the southeast corner and started stocking trout in it. Seven pound LM and five pound SM were not uncommon.


----------



## cptn_janks (May 30, 2010)

never had any luck there. although the state record saugeye was caught in there...


----------



## cornfedboy3 (Aug 29, 2006)

Trout fishing is always good for a few weeks after the fall and spring stocking, but people always overfish it. I have gotten very nice smallmouth and a few largemouth on small cranks or bass minnows, then an occassional channel cat on any live bait! It is always better early or very late!


----------



## Fishermon5 (Apr 24, 2009)

One challenge with Antrim and catching trout now is they are too deep to reach (hence why cat fishing is so much more successful). I myself have only had little success with LM and from my understanding there are no Saugeye in Antrim - it was believed that the state record Saugeye was either dumped in Antrim by a fisherman/woman or somehow swam in during extremely high water (though the pipe is only supposed to flow into the Olentangy). As far as I have heard, this was the only Saugeye ever pulled out of Antrim in any recent times.


----------



## Brutus55 (Jun 8, 2011)

So antrim is safe to eat out of? For that matter, what places in and around columbus are ok to eat out of?

Thanks,
Matt


----------

